# dog 'cave' beds in UK?



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

Hi All, does anyone know where to buy a 'cave' bed in the UK? The link below shows the sort of thing I am talking about. It would be for a lurcher about the size of a large, butch whippet!!!

Amazon.com: Large Snoozer? Red Poly Cotton/Sherpa Cozy Cave Dog Bed: Kitchen & Dining: Reviews, Prices & more

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Can only think of these 
ANDERSON INDOOR KENNEL STYLE DOME DOG BED on eBay (end time 20-Oct-10 18:45:43 BST)

they make them to size as well and different fabrics if you contact them


----------



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Shadowz, I'll have a look :2thumb:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Cass had one of these when he was a pup, plenty of room inside;













Unfortunately, it wasn't long until it ended up being used like this 


























So, in short, something with a more fixed roof will last longer :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

emmaw said:


> Hi All, does anyone know where to buy a 'cave' bed in the UK? The link below shows the sort of thing I am talking about. It would be for a lurcher about the size of a large, butch whippet!!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Large Snoozer? Red Poly Cotton/Sherpa Cozy Cave Dog Bed: Kitchen & Dining: Reviews, Prices & more
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions


 
Awww! these look amazing! I could do with one of these for my Greyhound...he'd love it.

They look so cozy and warm, I'd never get him outta bed :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Not sure how big these go up to but you could have a look at terrier tunnels
Dapper Dogs Boutique and Salon ~ Hideaway Terrier Tunnel Large Black


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

God my pointer would love one of them, bought loads of dog beds and she won't sleep on them, give her a quilt and she's in heaven all you see is the tip of her tail poking out from underneath:lol2:


----------



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

*H* they look sooo cute!! Thanks for posting!

I'll have a look at the terrier tunnels, see if they make bigger ones :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> Unfortunately, it wasn't long until it ended up being used like this


:roll2: PMSL!!

Sorry H :blush:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> Sorry H :blush:


Wow that was an old post! No worries Eileen, made me laugh too :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> Wow that was an old post! No worries Eileen, made me laugh too :lol2:


I never even looked at the date :lol2:

I fall for that one loads when what appears to be a new post pops up.


----------

